
Ask HN: Good General Design books? - flyGuyOnTheSly
I have come to realize that design is not partial to any particular product or profession.<p>It is integral to every good thing on this here earth.<p>Thinking about the website user, the person who&#x27;s going to live in the house, the person who&#x27;s going to drive the car, and the person who&#x27;s going to use the tool, etc. 7<p>They are really the same thing when you get down to brass tacks.<p>So I ask you HN, is there a general design book out there that teaches the aspects of good design in general?<p>Or is it so straightforward that the only thing required is common sense and a lot of it?<p>Cheers.
======
cborenstein
Design Your Life [https://designingyour.life/the-
book/](https://designingyour.life/the-book/)

applies engineering design principles to your career and personal goals

~~~
flyGuyOnTheSly
Cheers, thanks for the tip!

------
machtesh
The Design of Everyday Things by Don Norman

[https://www.amazon.com/Design-Everyday-Things-Revised-
Expand...](https://www.amazon.com/Design-Everyday-Things-Revised-
Expanded/dp/0465050654)

~~~
flyGuyOnTheSly
Cheers, thanks for the tip!

------
MordodeMaru
Almost all related to design from the "A book apart" collection:

[https://abookapart.com/products](https://abookapart.com/products)

~~~
flyGuyOnTheSly
Cheers, thanks for the tip!

------
koolhead17
I picked most from these two books.

* Don't make me think.

* Design of everyday things.

Goodluck. :)

~~~
flyGuyOnTheSly
Cheers, thanks for the tip!

